
Gedmatch investigating after user DNA data made available to police - Real_S
https://techcrunch.com/2020/07/19/gedmatch-investigating-dna-profile-law-enforcement/
======
Real_S
The original tweet had this link:

[http://mstarnesai.com/worlds-largest-open-source-dna-
registr...](http://mstarnesai.com/worlds-largest-open-source-dna-registry-
suffers-outage-and-possible-data-exposure/)

I submitted it, and it was flagged:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23892616](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23892616)

~~~
Real_S
More here:

[https://cruwys.blogspot.com/2020/07/major-privacy-breach-
at-...](https://cruwys.blogspot.com/2020/07/major-privacy-breach-at-
gedmatch.html)

------
robmiller
Why hasn't this story gotten any traction on HN?

